# Βαράτε βιολιτζήδες



## nickel (May 9, 2010)

Ξέρετε την έκφραση *Αυτός το βιολί του!* (εν προκειμένω *Αυτοί το βιολί τους*). Ή: *το βιολί βιολάκι τους*. Οπότε καταλαβαίνετε ποιοι είναι οι βιολιτζήδες σ' αυτή την περίπτωση και τι θέλω να πω όταν δεν βάζω το κόμμα* της κλητικής προσφώνησης (το οποίο παραλείπει και το ΛΝΕΓ, λησμονώντας, εκτός από τον κανόνα για την κλητική προσφώνηση, και τη βασική αρχή της Άγριας Δύσης «Don't shoot the pianist violinist!»).

Όχι, δεν είναι η σταγόνα που ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι, σταγόνα στον ωκεανό είναι, αλλά στο εξής δεν πρόκειται να αφήσω καταγγελία για σπατάλη ή κρούσμα διαφθοράς που να μου φαίνεται πιστευτή και να μην την ανεβάσω εδώ. Βάλτε κι εσείς κανένα χεράκι. Ακόμα καλύτερα αν υπάρχουν διαψεύσεις.

Ως γνωστόν, ανακοινώθηκε, με τις δέουσες τυμπανοκρουσίες, ότι ο «Οργανισμός Προβολής Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού Α.Ε.» πρόκειται να κλείσει. Ωστόσο, στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως (αριθμός φύλλου 152, 30 Απριλίου 2010) δημοσιεύεται απόφαση, υπογεγραμμένη από τον υπουργό Πολιτισμού Παύλο Γερουλάνο, με την οποία οι θέσεις των δεκαπέντε παραιτηθέντων στελεχών της προηγούμενης διοίκησης του υπό κατάργηση οργανισμού καλύπτονται με τον διορισμό άλλων δεκαπέντε ατόμων, για τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο της θητείας των παραιτηθέντων, ο οποίος λήγει στις 18 Ιουνίου 2014! Κατόπιν τούτου, πιστεύετε σοβαρά ότι υπάρχει ελπίδα διάσωσης;
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_16_09/05/2010_400424​

* Το «κόμμα της κλητικής προσφώνησης» ως σημείο στίξης. Πολιτικό κόμμα της κλητικής προσφώνησης υπήρξε μόνο η «Ε ΡΕ». :)


----------



## Themis (May 9, 2010)

Διαβλέπω μια αδικία. Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, τον κύριο αυτό μας τον είχαν διαφημίσει για λαϊφστάιλ. Η καταγγελλόμενη ενέργεια ουδόλως συνεπάγεται ότι ο κ. υπουργός έπαψε να είναι λαϊφσταϊλάτος. Επίσης, μας τον είχαν διαφημίσει σαν γόνο πλούσιας οικογενείας, υπονοώντας βεβαίως-βεβαίως ότι δεν έχει ανάγκη να κλέψει. (Είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι πως οι ήδη πλούσιοι παραιτούνται από κάθε περαιτέρω αύξηση του πλούτου τους. Αν τους δώσεις επιδότηση, σου κόβουν την καλημέρα). Η καταγγελλόμενη ενέργεια ουδόλως αποδεικνύει ότι η ενθυλάκωσις συνετελέσθη ιδιοχείρως από τον υπουργό. Αμάν πια. Πόσο μαραζιάρης είναι ο φταίχτης λαός!


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Από τα ζητήματα για τα οποία, αν κάποια μέρα διαβάσω ικανοποιητική εξήγηση ή εξέλιξη, θα νιώσω λίγο πιο ευτυχισμένος. Από τον σημερινό Στάθη:

Η ιστορία που -συνοπτικώς- θα σας αφηγηθούμε σήμερα είναι ενδεικτικότατη της κακοδαιμονίας (πρώην «δαιμόνιον του Έλληνος») που δέρνει το ελληνικό κράτος και ως εκ τούτου αποκαρδιώνει κι αφανίζει την ελληνική κοινωνία.

Είναι μια γνωστή ιστορία -έλαβε δημοσιότητα- αλλά, ως φαίνεται, πέρασε εν τέλει κατ' ουσίαν απαρατήρητη- αποδεικνύοντας έτσι ότι στην επικράτεια των παχυδέρμων το ειδικό βάρος των πραγματικών ανθρώπων είναι ελαφρότερο από την αβάσταχτη ελαφρότητα των εκάστοτε κυβερνοκαρεκλοκενταύρων.

Ο άνθρωπός μας ονομάζεται Γεώργιος Κυριακίδης, καθηγητής ΤΕΦΑΑ και επί κυβερνήσεων Καραμανλή ορίσθηκε αναπληρωτής διοικητής στο Νοσοκομείο Σερρών.

Ασκώντας τα καθήκοντά του, βρέθηκε μπροστά σε κρούσματα κακοδιαχείρισης, παρανομιών, κι όλης εκείνης της παθολογίας που έχουν προκαλέσει στο Σύστημα Υγείας τα πιράνχας που το λυμαίνονται.

Ο κ. Κυριακίδης άρχισε τις καταγγελίες και τον αγώνα εναντίον αυτών των εντόμων (που τρώνε τους έντιμους από παντού). Ούτε υστερικός (μια κατηγορία που αποδίδεται στους δίκαιους για να τους εξουδετερώσει) ούτε γραφικός απεδείχθη ο κ. Κυριακίδης, διότι οι καταγγελίες του απεδείχθησαν έγκυρες και σωστές, με αποτέλεσμα ο τότε υπουργός Υγείας κ. Αβραμόπουλος να απολύσει τον διοικητή του Νοσοκομείου Σερρών, κ. Αντώνιο Τσίτρο.

Ταυτοχρόνως όμως απέλυσε και τον κ. Γεώργιο Κυριακίδη!

Γιατί; Για να μάθει άλλη φορά να μην πειράζει τα κακώς κείμενα;

Στη συνέχεια ο κ. Κυριακίδης προσέφυγε στο Γραφείο του τότε Πρωθυπουργού, κ. Καραμανλή, και ο ατάραχος, ο ακίνητος και γαληνότατος έδωσε την εντολή να τοποθετηθεί ο αδικοκαρατομηθείς Κυριακίδης υποδιοικητής στην 4η ΥΠΕ Μακεδονίας-Θράκης.

Αδιόρθωτος κι ουχί συνετισθείς ο κ. Κυριακίδης συνέχισε συγκρουόμενος με τα κακώς κείμενα, φθάνοντας έτσι με τις καταγγελίες του έως τον Γενικό Επιθεωρητή Δημόσιας Διοίκησης, κ. Ρακιντζή. Υπεράγαν διαδρομή. Με αποτέλεσμα την πλήρη περιθωριοποίηση του ενοχλητικού δημόσιου λειτουργού.

Κι ύστερα άλλαξε η κυβέρνηση. Την επανίδρυση του κράτους ανέλαβε ο κ. Παπανδρέου.

Θα περίμενε κανείς ότι η καινούργια Υπουργός, κυρία Μαριλίζα Ξενογιαννακοπούλου, θα έβλεπε σε πρόσωπα όπως ο κ. Κυριακίδης τους φυσικούς της συμμάχους για τις αναγκαίες αλλαγές σε ένα σύστημα σεσηπός και τυμπανιαίον...

Μπα!

Οι αλλαγές αυτές θα ήταν, φαίνεται, άκρως οχληρές για τους χρυσοκάνθαρους που βγάζουν φράγκα απ' τα πάθη των ασθενών.

Η κυρία Ξενογιαννακοπούλου απέλυσε κι αυτή τον κ. Κυριακίδη, ακριβώς όπως ο προκάτοχός της, κ. Αβραμόπουλος. Μάλιστα προσθέτοντας μιαν εξόχως συμβολική κι απάνθρωπη πινελιά (για να λάβουν το μήνυμα κι άλλοι επίδοξοι «υστερικοί» ή «γραφικοί»): τον απέλυσε τρεις μόλις μήνες πριν να βγει στη σύνταξη.

Νταμπλ ο κ. Κυριακίδης.

Τον απέλυσαν και οι γαλάζιοι και οι πράσινοι.

Τώρα κάθεται και τον κοιτάνε τα παιδιά του στα μάτια. Μήπως το παράκανε ο μπαμπάς; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να πάει κι αυτός με το ρεύμα;

Δεν ξέρω τι απαντάει ο κ. Κυριακίδης στα παιδιά του, στους δικούς του, τους φίλους του, τους γείτονές του. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι κάποιοι απ' αυτούς θα τον θεωρούν ελαφρώς κορόιδο...

Αντί να τα 'κονομήσει κι αυτός προσχωρώντας στα κυκλώματα, πήγε κι έφαγε το κεφάλι του υπέρ πατρίδος

μιας πατρίδας μάλιστα που, καθώς λένε τα ιδεολογικά κουτάβια της νεωτερικότητας και του εκσυγχρονισμού, δεν υπάρχει παρά μόνον στο «φαντασιακό» μας.

Ο κ. Κυριακίδης έφαγε το κεφάλι του κάτω απ' τα παγερά μάτια του αριστερού συνδικαλιστή (είναι, βλέπετε, δεξιός ο άνθρωπος), με τη συνενοχή των κουρασμένων δημοσιογράφων (πλην ολίγων που έγραψαν για την περίπτωσή του, όπως η «Θεσσαλονίκη») και το «δεν βαριέσαι αδελφέ» όλων μας -μάλιστα με κάποιαν ενόχληση- μη μας πρήζουν οι «μονομανείς», οι «ψείρες», οι «μυστήριοι»...

Α ρε Ελλάδα - έγινες ντοβλέτι για να ξαναγενείς σαντζάκι...

ΥΓ.: Ούτε το κείμενο αυτό έχει κανένα ειδικό βάρος. Σε δυο-τρεις μέρες θα ξεχαστεί. Ο (κάθε) κ. Κυριακίδης θα μείνει μόνος με τη μοναξιά του. Η κυρία Ξενογιαννακοπούλου θα γκρεμοτσακιστεί μια μέρα από την εξουσία. Όμως, όσον ο επόμενος Αβραμόπουλος, πράσινος ή γαλάζιος, θα παλινορθώνεται στη θέση της, κι εκείνη πάλι με τη σειρά της στη δική του, τίποτα δεν θα αλλάζει. Τα πιράνχας θα σας τρώνε τα λεφτά, την ψυχή, την ύπαρξη - ποιος (κάθε) κ. Κυριακίδης; ​


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Για ποιό λόγο τον απολύσανε, γιατί δε μας εξηγεί το άρθρο; 
Και δεν εννοώ τους λόγους "γιατί ήταν έντιμος" κλπ, αλλά τι του βρήκαν για να τον απολύσουν.


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

Αυτή ήταν κι η δική μου απορία. Νομίζω πάντως πως μπορεί να πάει στα δικαστήρια (αν βέβαια υπάρχει κάποια παρανομία/παρατυπία στις απολύσεις του).


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2010)

Από τον σημερινό Μανδραβέλη:

[...]Στην Ελλάδα, η τηλε-εργασία είναι όνειρο μακρινό. [...]

Θα περίμενε, λοιπόν, κανείς να ξεκολλήσουν τα πράγματα με κρατική βοήθεια. Η «Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας Α.Ε.» είναι ένα ευέλικτο κρατικό σχήμα που, αν μη τι άλλο, θα έπρεπε να δίνει το καλό παράδειγμα μετάβασης στην νέα εποχή. Φεύ! Η «ΚτΠ» Α.Ε. έκανε ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Οπως διαβάζουμε σε σχετικό ρεπορτάζ, η εταιρεία (τι έκπληξη!) είναι χρεοκοπημένη, αλλά επίσης: «Μία από τις σημαντικότερες αποφάσεις που έλαβε η διοίκηση της εταιρείας ήταν η μεταστέγασή της σε νέο, μεγαλύτερο και πολυτελέστερο κτίριο. Η μεταστέγαση αυτή που έγινε το 2006 (στο παλιό κτίριο των Τεχνικών Εκδόσεων στην Ηλιούπολη) κόστισε περίπου 600.000 ευρώ μόνον για τη διαμόρφωση των γραφείων, ενώ παράλληλα αύξησε το μηνιαίο μίσθωμα της εταιρείας από 12.000 ευρώ που ήταν πριν, στις 54.000 ευρώ. Με τις αναπροσαρμογές του μισθώματος, η «ΚτΠ» Α.Ε. σήμερα καταβάλλει στην ιδιοκτήτρια του κτιρίου «Εργοσάρ Κατασκευαστική Κτηματική» Α.Ε. περί τα 64.000 ευρώ μηνιαίως προκειμένου να στεγάσει 80 εργαζόμενους» (Καθημερινή 9.6.2010).

Με άλλα λόγια: ο οργανισμός που σκέφτεται, προωθεί και χρηματοδοτεί τις λύσεις μείωσης κόστους με τη χρήση της πληροφορικής τεχνολογίας ξόδευε οκτακόσια ευρώ μηνιαίως ανά θέση εργασίας. Μόνο για ενοίκιο και ουχί για τα λοιπά λειτουργικά έξοδα: καθαρισμός γραφείων, φως, τηλέφωνα κ.λπ. Θα μπορούσε με τα ίδια λεφτά να προσλάβει άλλα ογδόντα νέα παιδιά που να τρέξουν τηλε-εργαζόμενα διάφορα project, ένα από τα οποία θα μπορούσε να ήταν η... ελληνική εμπειρία της τηλεργασίας. Αντ’ αυτών η «Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας» Α.Ε. απλώς επιβεβαίωσε τον Λόρδο Σάμιουελ, ο οποίος θα έλεγε «δημόσιος οργανισμός είναι εκείνος που έχει ένα πρόβλημα για κάθε λύση»...​
Και για να μην αφήσουμε να περάσει έτσι το μεταφραστικό, ο λόρδος Σάμιουελ, που είναι αυτός εδώ, μόνο σε μία σελίδα (αυτήν) λέει: «Public servant is the person who has one problem for every solution...» (Ναι, «Δημόσιος υπάλληλος κ.λπ.» γράφει στο _Λεξικό του έξυπνου λόγου_. Του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη.)


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2015)

Διαβάζω στα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου, που δημοσιεύτηκαν σήμερα κατ' εξαίρεση:
* Σε μια δικτυακή παρέα, μια φίλη έκανε λόγο για την «κοτσάνα» του συγγραφέα Βαγγέλη Ραπτόπουλου, ο οποίος στη ραδιοφωνική του εκπομπή τις προάλλες, κι ενώ έπαιζε το πασίγνωστο No woman no cry, σχολίασε «άμα δεν έχεις γυναίκα, δεν κλαις». Δεν είναι όμως αυτό το νόημα του στίχου, διότι το no cry (πιο σωστά nuh cry) στο τζαμαϊκανό ιδίωμα είναι ισοδύναμο με το don’t cry των αγγλικών: μην κλαις, γυναίκα θα μεταφράζονταν τα λόγια, και όχι «όχι γυναίκα, όχι κλάμα» όπως πιστεύουν πολλοί — και στη Γαλλία.
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/11/17/meze-193/​
Να, τα λέει και η WIkipedia:
*Lyrics*
The title and main refrain, "No Woman, No Cry" is rendered "No, woman, nuh cry" in Jamaican Patois. The "nuh" is pronounced with a short schwa vowel (a "mumbled" vowel, often represented as "uh" in spelling) and represents a clitic ("weakened") form of "no". It is the equivalent to the contraction "don't". The song is about growing up in the ghetto and persuading a woman that things will get better, entreating her not to cry.​
Να μην πω ότι όλα κρέμονται από τη σωστή χρήση του κόμματος; 

«No woman» σημαίνει «γυναίκα γιοκ», οπότε δικαίως μπερδεύεται ο άλλος. Αν η «γυναίκα» είναι κλητική προσφώνηση, χωρίστε την με κόμμα: Μη, γυναίκα, μην κλαις! No, woman, no cry!


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Διαβάζω στα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου, που δημοσιεύτηκαν σήμερα κατ' εξαίρεση:* Σε μια δικτυακή παρέα, μια φίλη έκανε λόγο για την «κοτσάνα» του συγγραφέα Βαγγέλη Ραπτόπουλου, ο οποίος στη ραδιοφωνική του εκπομπή τις προάλλες, κι ενώ έπαιζε το πασίγνωστο No woman no cry, σχολίασε «άμα δεν έχεις γυναίκα, δεν κλαις». Δεν είναι όμως αυτό το νόημα του στίχου, διότι το no cry (πιο σωστά nuh cry) στο τζαμαϊκανό ιδίωμα είναι ισοδύναμο με το don’t cry των αγγλικών: μην κλαις, γυναίκα θα μεταφράζονταν τα λόγια, και όχι «όχι γυναίκα, όχι κλάμα» όπως πιστεύουν πολλοί — και στη Γαλλία.
> https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/11/17/meze-193/​
> Να, τα λέει και η WIkipedia:*Lyrics*
> The title and main refrain, "No Woman, No Cry" is rendered "No, woman, nuh cry" in Jamaican Patois. The "nuh" is pronounced with a short schwa vowel (a "mumbled" vowel, often represented as "uh" in spelling) and represents a clitic ("weakened") form of "no". It is the equivalent to the contraction "don't". The song is about growing up in the ghetto and persuading a woman that things will get better, entreating her not to cry.​
> ...



Όλα κρέμονται από τη γνώση των στίχων και όχι μόνο του τίτλου (αναμενόμενο να μην ακολουθούν τα τζαμαϊκανά την τυπική αγγλική σύνταξη):

*So, woman, no cry*
No, no, woman, woman, no cry
*Woman, little sister, don't shed no tears*
No, woman, no cry
...
*'Ere, little darlin', don't shed no tears*
No, woman, no cry

Επιδερμικής γνώσεως το ανάγνωσμα πρόσχομεν. 
Βαράτε, βιολιτζήδες, κι ας μην ξέρετε τα λόγια. Βαράτε βιολιτζήδες που δεν ξέρουν τα λόγια.

No woman, no cry - Blues Traveler with Ziggy Marley


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2022)

Είπα να πιάσω να δω, αναδρομικά, επεισόδια του φθινοπωρινού Εκατομμυριούχου. Έπιασα ένα λάθος που ξεφεύγει καμιά φορά, όχι σοβαρό αλλά ενδιαφέρον. Έχει γίνει αρκετή συζήτηση για το κόμμα της κλητικής προσφώνησης που ελάχιστοι θυμούνται να βάλουν στην πρόχειρη γραφή, π.χ. στα ΜΚΔ. Εδώ όμως, στο «καλέ μου, άνθρωπε», έχουμε μια υπερβολή, αφού το «άνθρωπε» δεν είναι κλητική προσφώνηση στο «καλέ μου». Όλη μαζί η φράση είναι κλητική προσφώνηση. Δεν βάζουμε κόμμα στα «καλέ μου φίλε», «μικρό μου πόνι», «χαζέ μου Άβερελ» και τα όμοια.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2022)

Ούτε σε φράσεις του τύπου «Αγαπητέ μου Βασίλη», που αρκετές φορές έχω σφάξει το εντελώς λάθος κόμμα ανάμεσα στο «μου» και στο όνομα.
Λάθος επειδή δεν βάζουμε ποτέ κόμμα ανάμεσα στο επίθετο («αγαπητέ μου») και το προσδιοριζόμενο ουσιαστικό (το όνομα), γιατί είναι σαν να γράφουμε το εκτρωματικό «ήταν καλός*, *άνθρωπος».

Και να το βλέπεις στην οθόνη σε επιστολή στα αγγλικά να γράφει «My dear Constance» και στον υπότιτλο να γράφει «Αγαπητή μου, Κόνστανς».  Βρήκαμε πιπέρι (κόμμα κλητικής) και βάζουμε και στα λάχανα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2022)

Λες και με κυνηγάνε σήμερα οι κλητικές προσφωνήσεις (είναι άλλωστε νευραλγικής σημασίας το ζήτημα). Η παρακάτω εικόνα ανέβηκε σε γλωσσική ομάδα του Facebook. Εύστοχο το σχόλιο περί «ευλυγισίας», αλλά ας μην εξαφανίζουμε τα κόμματα.
Ευκαιρία να κάνουμε κι ένα σχόλιο για το απαραίτητο «ρε»: αυτό μπορεί να πάρει αποκλειστικά δικό του κόμμα όταν είναι μόνο του (το ΛΝΕΓ τού βάζει, το Χρηστικό όχι). Όταν συνδυάζεται με άλλη λέξη σε κλητική προσφώνηση, το κόμμα μπαίνει στο τέλος της προσφώνησης.

Π.χ. Ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ, ρε; (ΛΝΕΓ)
Τι έγινε ρε; (Χρηστικό)
Στην υγειά σου, ρε Χρηστάρα! (ilsp)
Ρε μανία που την έχουνε οι Γερμανοί με τα σκι και τα χιόνια! (ilsp - δεν υπάρχει προσφώνηση)

Επομένως, στις έξι εκδοχές της φωτογραφίας:
Τι ψηφίσατε, ρε μαλάκες;
Τι μαλάκες ψηφίσατε ρε; (προαιρετικό)
Ρε μαλάκες, τι ψηφίσατε;
Ρε τι μαλάκες ψηφίσατε; (προαιρετικό)
Ρε, τι ψηφίσατε, μαλάκες; / Ρε, τι ψηφίσατε μαλάκες; (τι = γιατί)
Τι μαλάκες, ρε, ψηφίσατε; (προαιρετικό)

Έχει και το κόμμα τις ευλυγισίες του.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Oct 11, 2022)

nickel said:


> Ρε, τι ψηφίσατε, μαλάκες;


Πιο εύλογο ερώτημα δεν είναι το «Ρε, τι ψηφίσατε; Μαλάκες;»;


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2022)

m_a_a_ said:


> Πιο εύλογο ερώτημα δεν είναι το «Ρε, τι ψηφίσατε; Μαλάκες;»;


Αυτό εννοούσα, απλώς μπορεί να γραφτεί με πολλούς τρόπους:

Ρε, τι ψηφίσατε, μαλάκες;
Ρε, τι ψηφίσατε; Μαλάκες;
Ρε, τι ψηφίσατε – μαλάκες;


----------



## m_a_a_ (Oct 11, 2022)

Εγώ έτσι όπως το βλέπω το... δικομματικό, το διαβάζω λες και απευθύνεται -όχι μόνο η ερώτηση, αλλά και ο γλαφυρός χαρακτηρισμός- στους ψηφοφόρους: «Ρε, τι ψηφίσατε, μαλάκες; Για μαλάκες!»
Όπως δηλαδή και το πρώτο «Τι ψηφίσατε, ρε μαλάκες;»

Αντίστοιχα: «Τι κάνεις εκεί, ρε νούμερο;» ≈ «Ρε, τι κάνεις εκεί, νούμερο; Ε νούμερο!»
Αλλά: «Ρε, τι κάνεις εκεί; Νούμερο; Έμαθες και ταχυδακτυλουργικά μπαγασάκο;»


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2022)

Δηλαδή, τι μου κάνεις, μάθημα στίξης;
Δηλαδή, τι μου κάνεις; Μάθημα στίξης;

Βλέπεις διαφορά στα δύο παραπάνω;


----------



## m_a_a_ (Oct 11, 2022)

Διαφορά εδώ δεν βλέπω, πιθανολογουμένως γιατί δεν υπάρχει αμφισημία.
Παρ' όλα αυτά, το δεύτερο θα έγραφα, και νομίζω ότι και στην ανάγνωση το δεύτερο θα ήθελα, και στο πρώτο μάλλον κάπως θα ξινιζόμουν.



(Μάθημα, στίξης κιόλας, δεν κάνω, εννοείται, σε κανέναν.)
Ζήτω ο πολυκομματισμός!


----------

